# Unterschied zwischen  Logitech G19 und G19s



## Computer sagt Nein (4. August 2013)

Nachdem ich hier Hilfe für einen neuen PC bekam wollte ich mir auch mal ne ordentliche Tastatur dazu holen.

Da fiel mir die G19 ins Auge der Bildschirm ist nettes Extra finde ich und die G-Tasten sind eigentlich auch nicht schlecht
Nun wollte ich Fragen was der Unterschied zwischen der G19 und G19s ist.


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## ztrew (4. August 2013)

Würde dir enfehlen dich mal mit mechanischen tastaturen beschäftigst da diese ein besseres tippgefühl bieten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. August 2013)

Mal schauen ob eine von den mir gefällt  die Roccat Isku ist mechanisch oder? 
Sie brauchen aber unbedningt programierbare Tasten denn in meinen momentan am meisten gespielten Spiel muss ich Keybinds einsetzen dazu wären sowas wie die G Tasten ja hilfreich


----------



## ztrew (4. August 2013)

Nein soweit ich weis ist die auch nicht mechanisch. Aber ich sagte ja du sollst dich erstmal mit dem thema beschäftigen und dann mal probe tippen gehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. August 2013)

ja das mach ich mal kann ja dann zwischen soner mechanischen und der G19(ohne s) entscheiden
als Maus die ´Roccat Kone XTD?


----------



## FSPower (4. August 2013)

Um auf deine eigentliche Frage einzugehen: es gibt eigentlich fast keinen unterschied:



> Beide Spielertastaturen mit "s"-Anhängsel verfügen jetzt über blaue Elemente auf dem Gehäuse sowie eine abnehmbare Handballenablage, die sich dank leichter Gummierung deutlich griffiger anfühlt als die der G19


Quelle: Test: Logitech G19s, G510s, G700s & Co im Vorgängervergleich - Lohnt sich der Kauf der neuen Zocker-Peripherie?

Sollte dein Interesse an mechanischen Tastaturen geweckt worden sein, dann guck dir doch mal die Logitech G710+, oder die neue Roccat Ryos Serie an.

Und zur Roccat Kone XTD kann ich nur JA!!! sagen!


----------



## ztrew (4. August 2013)

Falls du dich für mechanische interessierst kannst du dich auch mal bei qpad umsehen habe selbst die mk 85 und die ist der hammer.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (4. August 2013)

Mechanische gibts von vielen Herstellern, von Qpad über Logitech bis hin zu Razer - wichtiger wär erstmal einen passenden MX-Switch zu finden, der dir zusagt.
Deshalb lohnt es sich nicht nur 1 mechanische mit der G19 zu vergleichen, da es verschiedene mechanische Tastentypen gibt.
Spontan würde ich dir empfehlen eine mit MX Blue und eine mit MX Red oder Black zu bestellen, da diese Modelle am geläufigsten sind.

Günstigere Alternativen zur G19 wären die  G510  und der Preis/Leistungstipp hier im Forum die  Microsoft Sidenwinder X4


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. August 2013)

Wenn die G19 dann die G19 ich finde die G19s durch das blau extrem hässlich zum Glück sind sie technich gleich
mal sehn ob ich eine schöne Mechaniche Tastatur finde muss mich aber nochmal infomieren was MX-Switche sind


----------



## Combi (4. August 2013)

der einzige unterschied ist die bemalung der oberschale...
ansonsten alles beim alten.
habe hier 3x g19 im einsatz und bin total zufrieden.
brauche das display unbedingt und auswahl an tastas mit display is eher bei null.

hab die letzte vor ca 2 monaten für 78 euro gekauft....
besser ls 180 euro,bei release..


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. August 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> der einzige unterschied ist die bemalung der oberschale...
> ansonsten alles beim alten.
> habe hier 3x g19 im einsatz und bin total zufrieden.
> brauche das display unbedingt und auswahl an tastas mit display is eher bei null.
> ...






eine G19 (ohne s) für ca 80 Euro 
Das ist sehr billig


----------

